# pH real..



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

hey guys..
i've heard that pH really matters as to how your p's will live, but i've also heard that pH is a myth and that fish (all fish) will adapt to their nature. go ahead and bomb away. wanna hear both sides if possible. also, i've never done a pH/ammonia/nitrite/etc.. test and my p's all of em have done fine. also, i have indeed cycled my tank, but not with any fish, just with some good ole' tap water and water conditioner.. and of course i used filters that were previously used to filter other tanks. is this all something everyone should be in constant worry about? or just something that is a precaution that is not mandatory. comments/reports/essays are welcome. if you got something to say about this, give it to me.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

quixoticboi said:


> hey guys..
> i've heard that pH really matters as to how your p's will live, but i've also heard that pH is a myth and that fish (all fish) will adapt to their nature. go ahead and bomb away. wanna hear both sides if possible. also, i've never done a pH/ammonia/nitrite/etc.. test and my p's all of em have done fine. also, i have indeed cycled my tank, but not with any fish, just with some good ole' tap water and water conditioner.. and of course i used filters that were previously used to filter other tanks. is this all something everyone should be in constant worry about? or just something that is a precaution that is not mandatory. comments/reports/essays are welcome. if you got something to say about this, give it to me.
> 
> 
> ...


The established filters will have a bacteria die off in approximately 48 hours without an ammonia source. Conditioner is not enough. As far as ph goes, stocking, type of substrate, and KH has everything to do with how your PH levels read. PH is real. At 5.5 you will experience a bacteria die-off in an aquarium filter media. Without the proper KH and a properly stocked tank the PH will crash without diligent water changes. P's will adapt from low PH (6.0) to as high ph (mid 8's) as long as its stable and your tank is cycled.


----------

